# أهداء لملتقى المهندسين العرب Water Pipe System Design, Fittings, Pumps with Applications



## Badran Mohammed (9 أغسطس 2014)

المرفق اعلاه عبارة عن ملخص لمحاضرتي عن تصميم أنظمة التبريد والتكييف التي تتعامل مع الماء للتبريد أو التدفئة وهي نتاج أكثر من مرجع .
تم اخراجها بصيغة سهلة وهي تعطى من قبلي لطلاب المرحلة الرابعة في قسم هندسة تقنيات التبريد والتكييف.
نأمل أن يستفاد منها السادة الكرام في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
تقبلوا تقديري...
المحاضرة على الرابط ادناه:
http://www.4shared.com/office/Ry6f6sDKce/Water_System_2014_send_.html


----------



## ramyacademy (9 أغسطس 2014)

هدية قيمة , نفع الله بك


----------



## hassan elkholy (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## البراء سامح (9 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## nofal (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (10 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك لإضافتك القيمة


----------



## konan2007 (12 أغسطس 2014)

*الملف غير موجود يرجي اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخري*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 أغسطس 2014)

الملف غير موجود يرجي اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخري​

​


----------



## Nile Man (13 أغسطس 2014)

برجاء اعادة تحميل الملف


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2014)

الملف على الرابط الجديد:
http://www.4shared.com/office/KYkfX3dYba/Water_System_2014_2_.html
نتمنى تقييم العمل لانه اخذ وقت طويل للخروج بهذا الشكل المتواضع
مع تقديرنا للجميع


----------



## agordat1977 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*ملف واضح متعوب عليه بارك الله فيك لو ترفق الحلول للمسائل يكون أكملت معروفك و شكرا*


----------



## يوسف عفيفى (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أغسطس 2014)

الرابط الجديد:
http://www.4shared.com/office/oEZVxqk7ba/Water_System_2014_2_.html


----------



## berd (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## drmady (24 أغسطس 2014)

برجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى على رابط جديد وياريت لو المديا فير ، وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2014)

drmady قال:


> برجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى على رابط جديد وياريت لو المديا فير ، وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


رابط المحاضرة على الميديا:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/l82notk64d6g78r/Water_System_2014__.pdf


----------



## khaled elsone (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد كيكي (25 أغسطس 2014)

محاضرة مهمة ومفيدة
بارك الله في جهودك استاذ بدران


----------



## G.Johnson (28 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدان الزنزون (28 أغسطس 2014)

جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (31 أغسطس 2014)

agordat1977 قال:


> *ملف واضح متعوب عليه بارك الله فيك لو ترفق الحلول للمسائل يكون أكملت معروفك و شكرا*


سيتم رفع حلول الاسئلة عما قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراَ
جهد مشكور
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد الله مهنى قال:


> جزاك الله خيراَ
> جهد مشكور
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## rania ramadan (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزالك ربى خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zouka78 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 سبتمبر 2014)

rania ramadan قال:


> جزالك ربى خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


شكرأ للمرور الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 سبتمبر 2014)

zouka78 قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة وربنا يزيدك من علمه



شكرا للمروركم الكريم
بورك فيك


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## hikal007 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله من علمه ونفعك به


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الملف غير موجود هل من الممكن اعادة رفعه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 سبتمبر 2014)

Eng Rahmoon قال:


> الملف غير موجود هل من الممكن اعادة رفعه



اذهب للصفحة رقم 2 ستجد رابطين في العمل


----------



## NevonJameel (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا .. جاري التحميل


----------



## asd_zxc (22 سبتمبر 2014)

احلى هدية يا بشمهندس , ربنا يجازيك كل الخير
:
لكن الملف مش موجود ؟؟!!


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 سبتمبر 2014)

asd_zxc قال:


> احلى هدية يا بشمهندس , ربنا يجازيك كل الخير
> :
> لكن الملف مش موجود ؟؟!!



الرابط الاول على الفور شير:
http://www.4shared.com/office/oEZVxqk7ba/Water_System_2014_2_.html

الرابط الثاني على الميديا فاير:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/l82notk64d6g78r/Water_System_2014__.pdf
تقبل تقديرنا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 سبتمبر 2014)

الروابط اعلاه شغال100%


----------

